# Hand Gun Trading



## BudVela (Oct 8, 2012)

Are there any gun shops in the Pensacola area that trade firearms?


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, just about all of them. But they wont give you what they are worth. Better off selling to a individual.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/forum.php

Read the rules for posting a for sale item first.
Be prepared for questions, and have photos.
Private sale/trade would be the way to go if you can.
Good luck.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> Yes, just about all of them. But they wont give you what they are worth. Better off selling to a individual.


Of course not. Its just like trading a car. A store is going to see what they pay wholesale for a brand new gun and offer you a percentage below that for a used gun based on condition, current inventory, sales figures, etc... If we pay retail (what you could sell it for) for a used gun, or even new wholesale, we wouldnt be able to make a dime.

Just like a vehicle, you can always sell it for more than what you can trade it for.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tradewinds in gulf breeze actually gave me a fair offer. I didn't take it bc I wasn't hard up for money but about what I could expect for an individual sale. It's a 5 year old XD .45


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

bigbulls, never noticed any used guns in your store. Do ya'll take in used guns for resale?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Where does BIGBULL hang out at, just in case :whistling:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> bigbulls, never noticed any used guns in your store. Do ya'll take in used guns for resale?? --- SAWMAN


Yeah, we do (Mikes). Not a bunch of them. We're pretty picky about used guns. If it's not something that we can move pretty quickly and get it at the right price we won't buy it. Most folks want to trade thinking they are going to get full retail and it just aint gonna happen. 

I will usually tell them exactly what we buy a new one for and offer them a value based on condition, etc...

Some people get mad and storm off complaining that such and such gun is worth XXX dollars, and it may be if sold privately, but we gotta make money too.


----------



## BIG DAWG (Sep 23, 2008)

*Used handguns*

I bought a used 1911 from Mikes and was treated fairly and it was a reasonable price believe it or not! I popped in just after it was put out and I have a soft spot for s&w 1911 sc Gunsite editions, and that's not the only soft spot I have. Just wanted to save those that know me the trouble of bringing that up.
Many Thanks, Big Dawg
Go State!!!!!!!!


----------

